# The minimal set



## klimski

Hi Folks,
I have a nice dilemma to ponder. Say you were travelling and only able to take six golf clubs as a set. You would be playing par 72 courses, and are a mid level handicap player.

Which six clubs would be in your bag?
My set:
17 degree hybrid
5 iron
7
9
SW
Putter

Opinions anyone?


----------



## Cajun

Welcome to the forum! I'd do something very similar to your bag, but would go with my 3 wood, 22* hybrid, 7, 9, SW and putter. For me, that would cover most holes pretty well with some grip and stance adjustments.


----------



## klimski

Hi Cajun,

So you would go for more length? Interesting. Would you consider leaving out the sand wedge and taking a PW instead? I don't have a three wood at the moment (broken..). do have another hybrid at 22 degrees (The "Perfect club")
Plenty to ponder...


----------



## FrogsHair

I just returned from a trip where I took a lighter stand bag, and a short set of clubs. My clubs of choice were 3W, 7W, 5i, 7i, 9i, SW, and a putter. I played a couple 3K, plus yards 9 hole courses. I only remember a few times that I wished I had another club. Of course there were also a few times I wished I had left my 3W home. I knew I would be walking, so I took my lighter bag, which won't easily handle all 14 of my clubs. Those clubs I listed gave me yardage ranges of 230-190, 165-140,
120-80, plus all the chips, and pitches I might find myself needing. I could probably have just taken my 5W, and left the 3-7 woods at home. That would have giving me just 6 clubs. I kind of forgot about it since I don't normally carry a 5W as it is.


----------



## klimski

Thanks for the reply. I'll be leaving in a few days on my own short trip and will def. be taking my 17 degree hybrid (4-5 wood equivalent) 5,7,9 iron SW and putter. Can't take any more as they are lifting along in the bag of another player for the flight. When I'm there I'll use my mizuno scratch sack..so very lightweight kit. I should be covered from 210-zero yards.


----------



## FrogsHair

It can be a fun learning process playing with a short set of clubs. I've done it, without needing too, more than a few times. You have to think more about the shots you want to hit, so that you might set your self up for an easier next shot. You may find yourself laying up more often, or maybe adjusting swings to accommodate for the yardages of clubs you do not have. By that I mean using a longer club, with a shorter swing. The one thing a golfer should never do, is to try to make a shorter club go farther by swinging harder.

I have even played in some "3 Club" tournaments where I did not bring a putter, preferring to putt with my 5W. The game can be played in different ways, with with different clubs. Just because a book, or professional says we should play the game a certain way, does not mean it is carved in stone for the individual to make work.


----------



## klimski

Indeed it can be fun. When I was a kid (in my first golf life,I'm returning after a ten year lay off now) me and some friends would play nine holes with just a five iron and stuff like that. It's pretty amazin what you can achieve, although for me I really can't putt with anything but a putter!

Thanks for your insights also. I'll be playing some courses in England next week and will post a small trip report. One of the courses is from 1908 and the greenfee for 9 holes is just $12....should be interesting!


----------



## klimski

I'm back, played 45 holes in two and a half days. Lots of fun. Only club I missed was the 8 iron. Struck the hybrid well, up to 250 yards (including roll).
Highlight: refound my swing which I have been missing for some years, and playing all rounds with one and the same ball!!

Courses played:

Pine Ridge Golf Course in Frimley Surrey
South Winchester Golf Course
Effingham Park 9 holes, par 3 & 4

Will post reviews in another section.


----------



## Cajun

Sorry I didn't see your question earlier, but it sounds like you did just fine with your club selections. My selections are more similar to yours than it first appears. I use oversise grips so it lowers my swing wieght, thus I have to club up one club in order to achieve the same distances. I would stick with the SW instead of the PW because I can use it out of bunkers and my PW isn't so great out of the sand.


----------



## Spike

Super ol thread but I had to comment. My full time bag is a travel set see signature, my scores have improved surprisingly with fewer clubs.


----------



## Spike

I actually haven't carried more than 10 clubs for years now.


----------



## Spike

I have played 2 times this season both with my 5 club minimal set and shot 46,41. It is surprising how well I play like this, fewer clubs to master frees my mind. ♠


----------



## Spike

With my 5 club minimal bag this season I have now shot 46,41,43,49,40. All scores came on a par 35 course. These are the same scores I shoot with a full set. My bag is so lite now I can walk all my rounds. I love this style of play.


----------



## Spike

I am still playing a minimal bag. I have played 27 holes so far this spring with a 3w or 3h,4i,8i,AW,putter. The course I have been playing has really bumpy greens so my scores have been up and down. It's a par 35 and a tough little course. I have rounds of 47,41,50 so far. The 50 would concern me if I had been playing somewhere with nice roll but making putts so far this spring has been about 10% skill and 90% luck.


----------

